# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Deducibilità Leasing autovetture/detraibilità IVA/

## Cargoair

Salve a tutti.
Dopo aver trascorso una piacevole oretta ad esaminare attentamente tutti i post qui sottoscritti, ancora non ho trovato una risposta che mi soddisfi appieno. Mi perdoneranno coloro i quali volendomi rispondere, duplicheranno quanto postato in precedenza.
Qui in ditta abbiamo:
- due autovetture in long renting e sono utilizzate in modo promiscuo (per visite commerciali aziendali e loro uso privato) da lavoratori autonomi con P.IVA che mensilmente fatturano all'azienda il compenso del loro lavoro prestato; le due società di leasing ci fatturano mensilmente i canoni di locazione con regolari fatture IVA 20% in pagamento RID. I lavoratori autonomi redigono carte carburanti mensili e ne ottengono il rimborso per cassa;
- un'altra macchina acquisita in stock locator (comprensivo di bollo, assicurazione e manutenzione) per 4 anni con obbligo di restituzione e data in concessione d'uso promiscuo (lavoro/uso privato) ad un dipendente a busta paga. La società di leasing ci fattura mensilmente il canone con regolari fatture con IVA 20% e pagamento in RID. Il dipendente redige carta carburante di cui ottiene il rimborso per cassa.
Domanda:
Quali sono le percentuali di deducibilità dei costi di leasing/carburante e di detraibilità dell'IVA sul leasing/carburante per i singoli casi?
Davvero grazie grazie di cuore a chi mi voglia illuminar d'immenso...  :Smile: 
Giovanni

----------


## robil

> Salve a tutti.
> Dopo aver trascorso una piacevole oretta ad esaminare attentamente tutti i post qui sottoscritti, ancora non ho trovato una risposta che mi soddisfi appieno. Mi perdoneranno coloro i quali volendomi rispondere, duplicheranno quanto postato in precedenza.
> Qui in ditta abbiamo:
> - due autovetture in long renting e sono utilizzate in modo promiscuo (per visite commerciali aziendali e loro uso privato) da lavoratori autonomi con P.IVA che mensilmente fatturano all'azienda il compenso del loro lavoro prestato; le due società di leasing ci fatturano mensilmente i canoni di locazione con regolari fatture IVA 20% in pagamento RID. I lavoratori autonomi redigono carte carburanti mensili e ne ottengono il rimborso per cassa;
> - un'altra macchina acquisita in stock locator (comprensivo di bollo, assicurazione e manutenzione) per 4 anni con obbligo di restituzione e data in concessione d'uso promiscuo (lavoro/uso privato) ad un dipendente a busta paga. La società di leasing ci fattura mensilmente il canone con regolari fatture con IVA 20% e pagamento in RID. Il dipendente redige carta carburante di cui ottiene il rimborso per cassa.
> Domanda:
> Quali sono le percentuali di deducibilità dei costi di leasing/carburante e di detraibilità dell'IVA sul leasing/carburante per i singoli casi?
> Davvero grazie grazie di cuore a chi mi voglia illuminar d'immenso... 
> Giovanni

  L'art. 164 del dpr 917/86 contiene la risposta. Devo dire che in materia autoveicoli la fantasia dei contribuenti galoppa nella ricerca del risparmio fiscale :Wink: . 
Nel Vs caso davvero c'è bisogno di uno "sforzo" a comprendere la situazione posto che se  non ho capito male le auto sono utilizzate da lavoratori autonomi estanei all'impresa titolare del contratto di affitto. Ora il suddetto art. 164 prevede il limite dei vecchi 7 milioni (euro 3615.20) per la deducibilità dei costi di locazione e noleggio. Ma l'utilizzo da parte di soggetti terzi solleva un problema di onere della prova dell'inerenza del costo all'attività dell'impresa. Non sarebbe più semplice far stipulare i contratti di noleggio ai lavoratori autonomi e riaddebitare il costo con la loro fattura?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (ma con ogni probabilità questi lavoratori autonomi hanno gia un auto intestata su cui si deducono i costi e posto che possono dedursi solo i costi relativi a 1 autoveicolo il noleggio è stato intestato alla ditta "esterna". Insomma!!!! Attenzione perchè ci sono problematiche si onere della prova e di elusione fiscale. 
E' "normale" invece la situazione dell'auto concessa in uso al dipendente per la maggior parte del periodo d'imposta in questo caso il costo è deducibile per il 90% (senza limiti). 
L'iva è detraibile al 40% (senza limiti per attività di rappresentanza ovvero quanto l'autoveicolo è utilizzato esclusivamente nell'attività .. è il caso del taxi per il taxista).

----------


## Cargoair

Buonasera Dott. Loddo,
La ringrazio infinitamente!
I lavoratori autonomi sono legati alla ns. Ditta con un contratto di collaborazione esclusiva nel quale sono contemplati/quantificati i compensi annuali da corrispondere loro.
I lavoratori autonomi NON posseggono auto propria, anzi è proprio in via del rapporto di amicizia con la Direzione che la stessa ha consigliato di non acquistarne in previsione dell'acquisizione via leasing. Quindi, sul pericolo di elusione fiscale sembra siamo tranquilli.
Lei inoltre mi cita l'Art.164 TUIR che, su molti forum (questo compreso), si è detto reciti che la deducibilità non si applica per massimale (come Lei dice) bensì in misura percentuale del 40% (la stessa dell'IVA), ma non ho trovato alcun chiarimento se questa benedetta deducibilità si applica al solo ammortamento oppure anche ai costi per canoni di leasing...Insomma, varie campane e mai una che si accordi con le altre ed in modo definitivo. Di qui, la necessità di ritornare in argomento per poter avere un chiaro quadro.
La ringrazio se vorrà darmi ulteriori delucidazioni in merito.
Giovanni

----------


## robil

> Buonasera Dott. Loddo,
> La ringrazio infinitamente!
> I lavoratori autonomi sono legati alla ns. Ditta con un contratto di collaborazione esclusiva nel quale sono contemplati/quantificati i compensi annuali da corrispondere loro.
> I lavoratori autonomi NON posseggono auto propria, anzi è proprio in via del rapporto di amicizia con la Direzione che la stessa ha consigliato di non acquistarne in previsione dell'acquisizione via leasing. Quindi, sul pericolo di elusione fiscale sembra siamo tranquilli.
> Lei inoltre mi cita l'Art.164 TUIR che, su molti forum (questo compreso), si è detto reciti che la deducibilità non si applica per massimale (come Lei dice) bensì in misura percentuale del 40% (la stessa dell'IVA), ma non ho trovato alcun chiarimento se questa benedetta deducibilità si applica al solo ammortamento oppure anche ai costi per canoni di leasing...Insomma, varie campane e mai una che si accordi con le altre ed in modo definitivo. Di qui, la necessità di ritornare in argomento per poter avere un chiaro quadro.
> La ringrazio se vorrà darmi ulteriori delucidazioni in merito.
> Giovanni

  Guardi Le allego l'articolo.  
Il punto è fare la distinzione tra leasing finanziario e/o noleggio. Se si tratta di un leasing finanziario (che in genere prevede l'acquisto alla scadenza del contratto mefdiante un prezzo di riscatto) c'è il limite del 40% e occorre proporzionare i canoni ai limiti dei vecchi 35 milioni,  se , per contro si tratta di affitto o noleggio vale il limite dei 7 milionps in neretto la parte di Vs interesse

----------


## Cargoair

Grazie ancora, Dott. Loddo.
Le confermo essere leasing finanziario, con riscatto del bene al termine del periodo. Come si calcola allora la deducibilità dei canoni leasing e del carburante? 40% come pure della detraibilità dell'IVA?
Grazie ancora
Giovanni

----------


## robil

[QUOTE=Cargoair;191139]Grazie ancora, Dott. Loddo.
Le confermo essere leasing finanziario, con riscatto del bene al termine del periodo. Come si calcola allora la deducibilità? 40% come pure della detraibilità dell'IVA?
Grazie ancora
Giovanni[/QUOTE  
il canone di leasing è deducibile nella misura del 40%, proporzionalmente al costo massimo dei veicoli di € 18.075,99     
Esempio:  
ipotizziamo che l’auto presa in leasing dall’impresa abbia un costo di 28.000 euro.  
Il contratto prevede il pagamento di un maxi canone di 3.000 euro e di 48 rate mensili di 700 euro l’una.    
Calcolo da effettuare per determinare il canone deducibile    
(18.075,99 costo massimo del veicolo/ 28.000 costo effettivo del veicolo) x 100 = 64,56%    
canoni di leasing comprensivi di maxi canone: (48 x 700) + 3.000 = 36.600    
canoni di leasing complessivamente deducibili: 36.600 x 64,56% = 23.628    
misura dei canoni di leasing deducibile: 23.628 x 40% = 9.451 
IVA detraibile 40% dell'importo in fattura

----------


## Cargoair

[/QUOTE
il canone di leasing è deducibile nella misura del 40%, proporzionalmente al costo massimo dei veicoli di  18.075,99 
Esempio: 
ipotizziamo che lauto presa in leasing dallimpresa abbia un costo di 28.000 euro. 
Il contratto prevede il pagamento di un maxi canone di 3.000 euro e di 48 rate mensili di 700 euro luna. 
Calcolo da effettuare per determinare il canone deducibile 
(18.075,99 costo massimo del veicolo/ 28.000 costo effettivo del veicolo) x 100 = 64,56% 
canoni di leasing comprensivi di maxi canone: (48 x 700) + 3.000 = 36.600 
canoni di leasing complessivamente deducibili: 36.600 x 64,56% = 23.628 
misura dei canoni di leasing deducibile: 23.628 x 40% = 9.451
IVA detraibile 40% dell'importo in fattura[/QUOTE]   :EEK!:  Mamma mia, non immaginavo... 
Per il carburante deducibile (e relativa IVA detraibile) per il semplice 40%, è corretto?

----------


## robil

> [/QUOTE
> il canone di leasing è deducibile nella misura del 40%, proporzionalmente al costo massimo dei veicoli di  18.075,99 
> Esempio: 
> ipotizziamo che lauto presa in leasing dallimpresa abbia un costo di 28.000 euro. 
> Il contratto prevede il pagamento di un maxi canone di 3.000 euro e di 48 rate mensili di 700 euro luna. 
> Calcolo da effettuare per determinare il canone deducibile 
> (18.075,99 costo massimo del veicolo/ 28.000 costo effettivo del veicolo) x 100 = 64,56% 
> canoni di leasing comprensivi di maxi canone: (48 x 700) + 3.000 = 36.600 
> canoni di leasing complessivamente deducibili: 36.600 x 64,56% = 23.628 
> ...

   :EEK!:  Mamma mia, non immaginavo... 
Per il carburante deducibile (e relativa IVA detraibile) per il semplice 40%, è corretto?[/QUOTE] 
La deducibilità nel caso di intestazione alla società e di uso promiscuo di auto non data in uso a dipendenti per la maggior parte del periodo d'imposta è pari al 40 % di 18075 euro. Se si acquisisce in leasing la deducibilità dei canoni per auto destinate come detto sopra è pari al 40 % in proporzione al rapporto tra 18075/costo complessivo dei canoni. 
L'iva è detraibile al 40 su costo d'acquisto, canoni, carburanti e manutenzione.

----------


## Cargoair

> Mamma mia, non immaginavo... 
> Per il carburante deducibile (e relativa IVA detraibile) per il semplice 40%, è corretto? 
> La deducibilità nel caso di intestazione alla società e di uso promiscuo di auto non data in uso a dipendenti per la maggior parte del periodo d'imposta è pari al 40 % di 18075 euro. Se si acquisisce in leasing la deducibilità dei canoni per auto destinate come detto sopra è pari al 40 % in proporzione al rapporto tra 18075/costo complessivo dei canoni. 
> L'iva è detraibile al 40 su costo d'acquisto, canoni, carburanti e manutenzione.

  Non so davvero come ringraziarLa dell'infinità bontà e professionalità da Lei profuse nell'assistere me e tutti gli altri che leggeranno questo thread.
Davvero davvero grazie! Saranno fortunati i Suoi assistiti...
Vive cordialità.
Giovanni

----------


## robil

> La deducibilità nel caso di intestazione alla società e di uso promiscuo di auto non data in uso a dipendenti per la maggior parte del periodo d'imposta è pari al 40 % di 18075 euro. Se si acquisisce in leasing la deducibilità dei canoni per auto destinate come detto sopra è pari al 40 % in proporzione al rapporto tra 18075/costo complessivo dei canoni. 
> L'iva è detraibile al 40 su costo d'acquisto, canoni, carburanti e manutenzione.

  Non so davvero come ringraziarLa dell'infinità bontà e professionalità da Lei profuse nell'assistere me e tutti gli altri che leggeranno questo thread.
Davvero davvero grazie! Saranno fortunati i Suoi assistiti...
Vive cordialità.
Giovanni[/QUOTE] 
Ci mancherebbe. Ciao Giovanni.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> L'art. 164 del dpr 917/86 contiene la risposta. Devo dire che in materia autoveicoli la fantasia dei contribuenti galoppa nella ricerca del risparmio fiscale.

  .... che nella maggior parte dei casi arriva a sfiorare anche i 20-30 euro annui  :Big Grin:

----------


## SALVO70

salvo
Ho ricevuto il max canone su un leasing auto, in contabilità è stata registrata il 40% deducibile, 60% indeducibile  compresa la quota dell' iva indetraibile;
 al 31/12/... come si risconta?

----------


## Fabio Preda

Buongiorno, se è possibile mi riallaccerei alla discussione per porre delle domande che mi riguardano da vicino. Sono dipendente e vorrei "disfarmi" della mia auto privata per proporre all'azienda una sorta di noleggio a lungo termine (full service, leasing, uso promiscuo... purtroppo non conosco la materia e le differenze) dove avrei a mia disposizione un'auto sia per lavorare, sia per il tempo libero. La domanda è puramente fiscale e di deducibilità per "ingolosire" (passatemi il termine visto che mi accollerei i costi che riguardano l'uso dell'auto nel tempo libero) il datore di lavoro a compiere questo passo. L'equilibrio dovrei raggiungerlo proponendo qualcosa in cui il datore riuscirebbe a scaricare e recuperare il più possibile, mentre io mi libererei del "fardello" di avere un'auto di proprietà. Mi rendo conto che la questione è difficile, ma spero in un vostro aiuto.
Grazie

----------


## robil

> Buongiorno, se è possibile mi riallaccerei alla discussione per porre delle domande che mi riguardano da vicino. Sono dipendente e vorrei "disfarmi" della mia auto privata per proporre all'azienda una sorta di noleggio a lungo termine (full service, leasing, uso promiscuo... purtroppo non conosco la materia e le differenze) dove avrei a mia disposizione un'auto sia per lavorare, sia per il tempo libero. La domanda è puramente fiscale e di deducibilità per "ingolosire" (passatemi il termine visto che mi accollerei i costi che riguardano l'uso dell'auto nel tempo libero) il datore di lavoro a compiere questo passo. L'equilibrio dovrei raggiungerlo proponendo qualcosa in cui il datore riuscirebbe a scaricare e recuperare il più possibile, mentre io mi libererei del "fardello" di avere un'auto di proprietà. Mi rendo conto che la questione è difficile, ma spero in un vostro aiuto.
> Grazie

  Rientrereste nel caso di concessione dell'auto al dipendente per la maggior parte del periodo d'imposta. Questo comporta un reddito in capo al dipendente per il reddito in natura percepito (rappresentato dalla concessione in uso dell'auto) e una deducibilità in capo al datore di lavoro dei costi inerenti l'auto pari al 90% fino a "ieri" e al 70% dal 2013 (anno con ogni probabilità di vostro interesse). 
PS è da tener conto che la materia negli ultimi anni od anche mesi ha subito continue variazioni pertanto la pianificazione fiscale non è da considerarsi statica negli anni.

----------


## Fabio Preda

> Rientrereste nel caso di concessione dell'auto al dipendente per la maggior parte del periodo d'imposta. Questo comporta un reddito in capo al dipendente per il reddito in natura percepito (rappresentato dalla concessione in uso dell'auto) e una deducibilità in capo al datore di lavoro dei costi inerenti l'auto pari al 90% fino a "ieri" e al 70% dal 2013 (anno con ogni probabilità di vostro interesse). 
> PS è da tener conto che la materia negli ultimi anni od anche mesi ha subito continue variazioni pertanto la pianificazione fiscale non è da considerarsi statica negli anni.

  
Faccio fatica a capire, questo vuol dire che l'intera rata dell'auto sarebbe a mio carico e detratta dalla busta paga mentre il datore di lavoro, che mi paga le spese di lavoro, detrarrebbe il 90%? (Esempio benzina, autostrada ecc...)

----------


## robil

> Faccio fatica a capire, questo vuol dire che l'intera rata dell'auto sarebbe a mio carico e detratta dalla busta paga mentre il datore di lavoro, che mi paga le spese di lavoro, detrarrebbe il 90%? (Esempio benzina, autostrada ecc...)

  L'auto viene acquistata dal datore di lavoro e pertanto pagata dallo stesso e rimane di sua proprietà. Il datore di lavoro deduce (2013) il 70% del costo senza limiti se questa stessa auto viene concessa in uso al dipendente per la maggior parte del periodo d'imposta (dell'anno per intenderci). In capo al dipendente questa concessione in uso rappresenta un fringe benefit ossia un reddito in natuta che deve essere tassato. Per gli autoveicoli, i motocicli ed i ciclomotori concessi in uso promiscuo ai dipendenti (cioè per un uso sia aziendale che personale del lavoratore), si assume come valore convenzionale il 30% dell’importo corrispondente ad una percorrenza convenzionale di 15.000 km, calcolato sulla base del costo chilometrico di esercizio desumibile dalle tabelle nazionali dell’Automobile club d’Italia (ACI), al netto delle somme eventualmente trattenuti al dipendente (ossia nel caso in cui per esempio vi sia un accordo che all'acquisto concorra anche il dipendente per una determinata percentuale es.. 100 Euro mensili).

----------


## crisy

> L'auto viene acquistata dal datore di lavoro e pertanto pagata dallo stesso e rimane di sua proprietà. Il datore di lavoro deduce (2013) il 70% del costo senza limiti se questa stessa auto viene concessa in uso al dipendente per la maggior parte del periodo d'imposta (dell'anno per intenderci). In capo al dipendente questa concessione in uso rappresenta un fringe benefit ossia un reddito in natuta che deve essere tassato. Per gli autoveicoli, i motocicli ed i ciclomotori concessi in uso promiscuo ai dipendenti (cioè per un uso sia aziendale che personale del lavoratore), si assume come valore convenzionale il 30% dell’importo corrispondente ad una percorrenza convenzionale di 15.000 km, calcolato sulla base del costo chilometrico di esercizio desumibile dalle tabelle nazionali dell’Automobile club d’Italia (ACI), al netto delle somme eventualmente trattenuti al dipendente (ossia nel caso in cui per esempio vi sia un accordo che all'acquisto concorra anche il dipendente per una determinata percentuale es.. 100 Euro mensili).

  Nell?ipotesi di furgone-autocarro, si può ipotizzare comunque una concessione in uso al dipendente, con tassazione del benefit?

----------


## robil

> Nell?ipotesi di furgone-autocarro, si può ipotizzare comunque una concessione in uso al dipendente, con tassazione del benefit?

  La norma individua precisamente le tipologie di autoveicoli interessati e non comprende gli autocarri. Non si comprende tuttavia l'esigenza di applicare questa norma ad un autocarro posto che se inerente l'attività è per propria natura deducibile al 100% dalle imposte sui redditi e l'iva è detraibile al 100%. L'utilizzo eventuale ad uso personale del datore di lavoro o di un suo dipendente di fatto dovrebbe comportare una diminuzione della percentuale di deducibilità in funzione dell'uso in base al generale principio fiscale di inerenza (deducibilità dei costi inerenti l'attività di impresa).

----------


## crisy

> La norma individua precisamente le tipologie di autoveicoli interessati e non comprende gli autocarri. Non si comprende tuttavia l'esigenza di applicare questa norma ad un autocarro posto che se inerente l'attività è per propria natura deducibile al 100% dalle imposte sui redditi e l'iva è detraibile al 100%. L'utilizzo eventuale ad uso personale del datore di lavoro o di un suo dipendente di fatto dovrebbe comportare una diminuzione della percentuale di deducibilità in funzione dell'uso in base al generale principio fiscale di inerenza (deducibilità dei costi inerenti l'attività di impresa).

  Proprio per evitare contestazioni nei casi in cui venisse utilizzato anche per fini personali,posto che i costi vengono dedotti interamente. E' in sostanza il datore che vuole concedere l'uso del mezzo, io in realtà ho sconsigliato di far circolare il mezzo nei gg festivi...o cmq per finalità diverse.

----------


## robil

> Proprio per evitare contestazioni nei casi in cui venisse utilizzato anche per fini personali,posto che i costi vengono dedotti interamente. E' in sostanza il datore che vuole concedere l'uso del mezzo, io in realtà ho sconsigliato di far circolare il mezzo nei gg festivi...o cmq per finalità diverse.

  Rimane a discrezione del titolare la stima della % di deducibilità Imposte sul reddito e detraibilità IVA. Più che altro analizzerei con attenzione il contratto di assicurazione RC per evitare che vi siano clausole che limitino la copertura per determinati conducenti e/o usi.

----------


## Fabio Preda

> L'auto viene acquistata dal datore di lavoro e pertanto pagata dallo stesso e rimane di sua proprietà. Il datore di lavoro deduce (2013) il 70% del costo senza limiti se questa stessa auto viene concessa in uso al dipendente per la maggior parte del periodo d'imposta (dell'anno per intenderci). In capo al dipendente questa concessione in uso rappresenta un fringe benefit ossia un reddito in natuta che deve essere tassato. Per gli autoveicoli, i motocicli ed i ciclomotori concessi in uso promiscuo ai dipendenti (cioè per un uso sia aziendale che personale del lavoratore), si assume come valore convenzionale il 30% dellimporto corrispondente ad una percorrenza convenzionale di 15.000 km, calcolato sulla base del costo chilometrico di esercizio desumibile dalle tabelle nazionali dellAutomobile club dItalia (ACI), al netto delle somme eventualmente trattenuti al dipendente (ossia nel caso in cui per esempio vi sia un accordo che all'acquisto concorra anche il dipendente per una determinata percentuale es.. 100 Euro mensili).

  Sicuramente ho sbagliato a capire la differenza tra leasing e noleggio a lungo termine. Era quest'ultimo che vorrei prendere in esame per il mio caso, ovvero far fare un noleggio a lungo termine dalla ditta di un mezzo per poterlo usare per lavoro e famiglia. Non si tratterebbe più di un acquisto del bene, ma di un acquisto di un servizio se non ho capito male. A questo punto però, in termini fiscali, cambia tutto? Ipotizzo: su una rata da 500 euro mensile +IVA di noleggio, cosa potrebbe dedurre la ditta?

----------


## robil

> Sicuramente ho sbagliato a capire la differenza tra leasing e noleggio a lungo termine. Era quest'ultimo che vorrei prendere in esame per il mio caso, ovvero far fare un noleggio a lungo termine dalla ditta di un mezzo per poterlo usare per lavoro e famiglia. Non si tratterebbe più di un acquisto del bene, ma di un acquisto di un servizio se non ho capito male. A questo punto però, in termini fiscali, cambia tutto? Ipotizzo: su una rata da 500 euro mensile +IVA di noleggio, cosa potrebbe dedurre la ditta?

  Ai sensi dell'art 164 del dpr 917/86 in caso di noleggio c'è un limite di deducibilità da ragguagliare ai periodi di noleggio nel corso dell'anno pari a euro 3615,20 Euro per anno. Pertanto ipotizzando un noleggio per 6 mesi al massimo la quota deducibile annuale sarebbe del 50 % di 3615,20 indipendnetemente da quanto effettivamente pagato.

----------


## Fabio Preda

> Ai sensi dell'art 164 del dpr 917/86 in caso di noleggio c'è un limite di deducibilità da ragguagliare ai periodi di noleggio nel corso dell'anno pari a euro 3615,20 Euro per anno. Pertanto ipotizzando un noleggio per 6 mesi al massimo la quota deducibile annuale sarebbe del 50 % di 3615,20 indipendnetemente da quanto effettivamente pagato.

  Quindi sui 3615 euro la percentuale di deducibilità sarebbe del 40% ovvero il netto deducibile risulterebbe 1446 euro che in 12 mesi sono solo 120,50?

----------


## robil

> Quindi sui 3615 euro la percentuale di deducibilità sarebbe del 40% ovvero il netto deducibile risulterebbe 1446 euro che in 12 mesi sono solo 120,50?

  Vi prego di leggere con attenzione le risposte al fine di evitare duplicazioni inutili. Come detto sopra in caso di noleggio la norma prevede una deducibilta annuale al massimo di 3615 euro circa da rapportare ai giorni di effettivo noleggio ed indipendentemente da quanto effettivamente speso. Non si applica in questo caso il limite del 40%.

----------


## Fabio Preda

> Vi prego di leggere con attenzione le risposte al fine di evitare duplicazioni inutili. Come detto sopra in caso di noleggio la norma prevede una deducibilta annuale al massimo di 3615 euro circa da rapportare ai giorni di effettivo noleggio ed indipendentemente da quanto effettivamente speso. Non si applica in questo caso il limite del 40%.

  Ok credo di avere afferrato. Grazie

----------

